# Obi-lawn_Kenobi Journal



## Obi-Lawn_Kenobi (Aug 13, 2019)

Figured I should start one of these now before I get too far behind and dont want to do it. 

Bought my current place in Oct of last year. Inside needed a lot of work getting brought out the early 90s. Tore out walls, expanded master bath, took down wallpaper etc.

In the meantime the lawn was put on the back burner. Mowed every week, really wet rainy season so it masked most of the issues. Left for a vacation in May and when I came back I started to see all the issues, slow growth, stressed, HEAVY thatch layer.

In June started looking for solutions for everything and stumpled across videos on YouTube. After watching a few (ok hours) of them I started seeing TLF stickers and dove into this site for a while before joining.

Started getting serious about my lawn today. Got a sunjoe dethatcher and ran it at 0 setting for scarfing. Planning on giving it a few weeks to recover and then dropping it down all the way to get an overseed in before the rainy season.


----------



## Obi-Lawn_Kenobi (Aug 13, 2019)

Spoon fed the front yard with a little 15-15-15 mix yesterday. Scarification Friday really tore up sone spots and showed how bad lawn really was. Going to let it recover a little bit before changing HOC. Hit the smaller part of front yard with the dethatcher and got some more dead stuff out. Overseeded some really bad areas.


----------



## Obi-Lawn_Kenobi (Aug 13, 2019)

Last week got a little bit more space in my green waste can so finished dethatch on the front yard. Had some cool weather this week so dropped the hoc.





These are 1 week post deep scarification and dethatch.



This is two weeks post dethatch. Coming back nicely. May have a discovered a slight irritation gap in the corner not shown


----------



## Obi-Lawn_Kenobi (Aug 13, 2019)

Been too long since I've done one of these. Scarified and detached the small portion of my front lawn three weeks ago. Super thick already.



Pictures after yesterday's mow. Getting some nice washboard stripes


----------

